# Skyline n HOT chicks thread pt2



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

bkvj said:


> I very much like the last girl!


i can almost see what she had for breakfast:chuckle:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*chicks*



madbstd said:


> As there seems to be a bad ratio of nice Skylines to nice laides I thought I would post a few stunning ladies from car shows I have that probably have Skylines somewhere around them....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im having trouble choosing a favourit one out of this batch think the last girl has it just with that cheeky little smile,very nice.:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

madbstd ftw!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Now she looks well rude to coin the phrase ...











Hosepipe ... football ... jumpers for goalposts :chuckle:


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

A few more for your veiwing pleasure. I'm quite partial to the lady in green under crackers!


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Lovin the 1 with the arm protection so she don't burn her arm workin on exhaust. Lol


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Even though there's no Skyline I have no problems with these posts...


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*chicks*

cant say id noticed there wasnt any skylines the first one on the second lot of pics wouldnt get kicked outa bed


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Lol.....I totally Agree with Herman......keep the pics coming guys!!!


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

rob & speedmerchant - i was really biting my tongue about the left leg on that FUPA lol.
great call!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah well maybe she was more of a chupa than a fupa but either way I bet there's serious mound going on.


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

as 1 of my mates would say "check out the hail damage"


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

awwww dont forget she owns a skyline


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

The last lot I have. Fuggles I think I'm write in saying if you manage to get models like these on our show stands then attendance will go up 100%. Although being sociable could prove difficult as we will be too busy polishing our rims!


----------



## deep_space (Jan 27, 2010)

fudging hell im in love many a time


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Marko R1 said:


> as 1 of my mates would say "check out the hail damage"


Haha, i haven't heard that saying in ages!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

madbstd said:


> Although being sociable could prove difficult as we will be too busy polishing our rims!


Now, now easy tiger ... we'll have none of that on our stands please ... oh you mean wheels ... sorry


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

madbstd said:


>


is it wrong that i want a pair of these for the girlfriend?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

ru' said:


> Even though there's no Skyline I have no problems with these posts...


What's a skyline???


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> What's a skyline???


A car with a great behind and rack judging from these incredible pictures.
Looks a bit high maintenance though.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

^^^lol^^^
a bit high maintenance ? All the best models are


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)




----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

So do these girls help you out in the garage?!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

bigkev said:


> is it wrong that i want a pair of these for the girlfriend?


YES!!!

I want the Bird in them as my girfriend!!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> So do these girls help you out in the garage?!


Apparently they help out while he changes wheels.........one holds the tool and the other holds the nuts, then Rob offers up the rim 






:chuckle:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Apparently they help out while he changes wheels.........one holds the tool and the other holds the nuts, then Rob offers up the rim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Sunday April 11th 2010*

please keep the Sunday free  details to follow :squintdan​


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> she got a extreme performance crotch


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Read Them Lips Boys!!!!!


----------



## DR.GREENTHUMB (Jun 14, 2007)

At least there's a skyline in this one :thumbsup:














Cheers , matt .


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Cruise nation minx's :chuckle:

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:

Oh the pain ... my sides hurt ...

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

please someone tell me that wasn't meant to be real


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll take the one in black:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

hope I dont have buy her dinner first:bawling:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Looks like someone's having back trouble!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

and left greasy handprints all over the bonnet


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

she can leave greasy hand prints on my bonnet any time!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Boosted said:


> :chuckle:



Not bad!!!!!........I mean the way the suspension is holding out lol :runaway:


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

you lot are mean. lol


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

DR.GREENTHUMB said:


> At least there's a skyline in this one :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sweet jesus.............NO.uke:

Looks like they would be more at home on that series "Shameless".


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Oi matey................shameless is filmed near me and trust me there are no women as high on the munter scale posing on cars like that around here!!


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

How's about someone posts up pics of some more proper fit birds


----------



## mjwebb48 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thats offensive to Shamless, these women seem to have th eoposite of anerexia, they must look in the mirror and see something totally different to the rest of us!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

mjwebb48 said:


> they must look in the mirror and see something totally different to the rest of us!


Yeah its one of those circus mirrors!

Some seriously good photos going on here!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

and yes this really is a Skyline! Well, in Japan anyway:


----------



## richyskyline (Jun 16, 2010)

this is the best thread ive seen so far on this site,lol:clap:


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

DR.GREENTHUMB said:


> At least there's a skyline in this one :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want to punch both sets of parents for producing something like that


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

so how 'real' is this and did the girls really think people (feeders aside) would find it pleasing on the eye. Or how much of a wind up is it, in which case don't the girls realise what most people think of them even before the camera took the first photo?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> so how 'real' is this and did the girls really think people (feeders aside) would find it pleasing on the eye. Or how much of a wind up is it, in which case don't the girls realise what most people think of them even before the camera took the first photo?


Now that's deep ...


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

and here is some of my collection


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

the last one makes me think undertuck


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

"It's a man baby!"







Redemption:












My two favorite Import Models:

Jenny Chu









Jeri Lee


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Fuggles said:


>


Is it just me or does she look a bit like Christine Bleakley off The One Show?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

DR.GREENTHUMB said:


>


This pair remind me of the two birds out of the film Rita, Sue & Bob Too!

To be fair to the one in pink, if you look past the fact she's a little porky and wears dodgy clothes, she has got some pretty impressive norkage. Is that a little too pervy?


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> This pair remind me of the two birds out of the film Rita, Sue & Bob Too!
> 
> To be fair to the one in pink, if you look past the fact she's a little porky and wears dodgy clothes, she has got some pretty impressive norkage. Is that a little too pervy?



Big boobs don't count if they're attached to a steamer


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Boosted said:


> :chuckle:





That really tickled me!!

There's some seriously funny buggers on this site 

Has anybody got any pics of Dawn French semi-naked, draped over a Skyline? If you have, *PLEASE DO NOT POST THEM!!!*


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Max Boost said:


> Big boobs don't count if they're attached to a steamer


thats gotta be the quote of the year fpmsl:chuckle:


----------



## Freddy2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Not on topic, but funny.
Funny because Nismo only attracts dudes.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

TAZZMAXX said:


> pretty impressive norkage


Superb phrase PMSL


----------



## prop135 (Jan 8, 2008)

DR.GREENTHUMB said:


> At least there's a skyline in this one :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! I have played second row behind smaller backsides! :runaway:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Maybe time for these, I'm thinking the quality has slipped in some of the pix over the last couple of pages:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Fuggles said:


>


Middle chick gunna beat you up boy!!!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


>


it's about time you sen't the original out my email is avalible ..........


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

well that was delightful!!!


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

for those who have fallen in love from this thread......watch this and relax YouTube - Girl dancing to nelly ! Greatest video ever !


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Bigman said:


> for those who have fallen in love from this thread......watch this and relax YouTube - Girl dancing to nelly ! Greatest video ever !


dear god man! my eyes!!!!! argh....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

This one is a little better 
YouTube - girls dancing to nelly


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

in response to 1st video....
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhh. turn it off man. should have stronger censorship on youtube!

anyone got pics of the pit girls at TA Knockhill this year.? - :bawling:uke:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

well since we're on the subject
YouTube - NEW ELECTRO HOUSE MUSIC SEXY HOT GIRLS DANCING LATINAS 2009 BiTchMove


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Bigman said:


> for those who have fallen in love from this thread......watch this and relax YouTube - Girl dancing to nelly ! Greatest video ever !


Effin Brilliant pmsl.
What a babe.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

i don`t know guys.


This thread is some kind of mehhhhhhhh for me. from all the girls posted there is not one that would qualify as real model or being decent/beauty . . . maybe the only one is the model washing the yellow R34 GTR, she is actually a paid model.

Comon post some decent chicks here, no hairy, pub chicks from your home village posing in front of your sticker covered 1000HP GTS-T, please.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> i don`t know guys.
> 
> 
> This thread is some kind of mehhhhhhhh for me. from all the girls posted there is not one that would qualify as real model or being decent/beauty . . . maybe the only one is the model washing the yellow R34 GTR, she is actually a paid model.
> ...


obviously not fan of readers wives then?

Do you shop at GAP


----------



## marshallb148 (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW, some seriously nice cars there...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

^ ^ ^ That's an S15 !


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol thats one for the GTROC club mag 

HEADLINE "GTROC Chairman can't spot a Skyline"

Lol, nice spot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I am sure there's an R34 parked behind the van!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Should have gone to specsavers, lol!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I dunno! I spend hours trawling the internet purely to try and find you chaps some pictures to look at and that's all the thanks I get


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> ^ ^ ^ That's an S15 !


and they are not hot chicks!!!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

bigkev said:


> and they are not hot chicks!!!


Have a few beers. They'll start looking good.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Gav is not obviously a fussy man :chuckle:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Gav is not obviously a fussy man :chuckle:


Provides for a larger market - boom boom! :flame:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

happy now?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

There is a F1 car in this pic somewhere:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i hate to be the guy to say this but she really does have a huge forehead!!!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

But you still wouldn't?!


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

yeah but she has even bigger waps!!!


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

thought id contibute to this, hopefully some of these are better than what weve had already. apologise if some are repeats


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

good shout jaz thats some class ass i particularly like the gymnast type one 12th pic down ur post yum yum


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

lol cheers fella. is it me or does it look like the girls get worse (with the exception of 1 or 2) with the age of gtr? and i dont think the girls like the r32 cos i cant find hardly any pics featuring r32s


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

lol i hope that aint true coz i got a r33 but it does seem the hotter women prefer draping themselves over a fat 34


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

dunno why photobucket got rid of all them pics, theyre just the same as the rest of the pics


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Wasn't this someones Mrs off the forum & they asked for the photos to be removed or something as lovely as she was???


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

if that was my mrs i would want every1 t see dont get me wrong i have a nice wife but she not as fit as her !


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

haha oops.

bignath you cant say that lol


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Wasn't this someones Mrs off the forum & they asked for the photos to be removed or something as lovely as she was???


I seem to remember she was the girlfriend of the chap taking the pictures, and owning the car. Don't think he wanted the pictures removed, as I thought he posted them up.

She is my favorite young lady featured thus far :bowdown1:

Any one up for a trip to the USA ?????:chuckle:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> I seem to remember she was the girlfriend of the chap taking the pictures, and owning the car. Don't think he wanted the pictures removed, as I thought he posted them up.
> 
> She is my favorite young lady featured thus far :bowdown1:
> 
> Any one up for a trip to the USA ?????:chuckle:


Las Vegas next year around August time :wavey::chuckle:


----------



## GeordieBoyKel (Nov 20, 2010)

Robbie 733 said:


> I seem to remember she was the girlfriend of the chap taking the pictures, and owning the car. Don't think he wanted the pictures removed, as I thought he posted them up.
> 
> She is my favorite young lady featured thus far :bowdown1:




Simply Stunning... My Favorite Also...


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

some for yall


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

damn it jaz you driving me crazy haha


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

all the pics photobucket were being snobs about


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I love the way its so easy to tell which are UK girls and which arn't.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Really?


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

The fit ones you mean?


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> The fit ones you mean?


no, the skanky looking mouth-breathers. We have similar women in NZ, but they live in places like Wainuiomata, Shannon etc.

+1 Rob - I've often thought that too


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

anyone gonna update this or is it up to me? haha


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

jaz said:


> anyone gonna update this or is it up to me? haha


Just you, plus ypu have way to many pic of girls and cars on your computer......maybe get out more lol


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I love the way its so easy to tell which are UK girls and which arn't.


Naah do you realy think so? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpWnpG8yXRk&feature=related


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^ not exactly englands finest tho are they


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

No offence but every country has there monsters even us (UK) but we still have some hot girls they just dont look like slut on a 24/7 basis. British girls i salute you (the good looking ones that is)


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

HenrikE said:


> Naah do you realy think so?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpWnpG8yXRk&feature=related


I think I did a little wee laughing so hard. Bet it's easier to pull one of the british trolls. I don't think any of those swedish girls would perform certain acts on you for a chip buttie :chuckle:


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

hehe i understand all the brittish girls dont looke like them in the vid.
As Rob would have put it; Just a little friendly banter.
If i understand correct the swedish ladies is from a vip room on realy fancy nightclub in Stockholm and the brittish is from a local pub?
Not realy a fair comparission huh? 

gts-tom
The dick has no eye's or what?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

course its banter that how i roll


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Couple I took last year at the autosport show. First two are the Time Attack stand on a pace car GTR and the third......well no Nissan in sight but very fit :chuckle:


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

im sure ive met that blonde


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Who's the chick in black? Crackin rack and no kid either........ More of the same mr.chairman??


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

GodzillaR32 said:


> Who's the chick in black? Crackin rack and no kid either........ More of the same mr.chairman??


When I saw the first photo I thought nah ... second photo though changed that


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

sad to say she's married. Here's a 'different perspective' of the fine young thing 










... and an altogether different view of her!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Not keen on those tatts ...uke:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> sad to say she's married. Here's a 'different perspective' of the fine young thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WO, magic marker i hope!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

well someone clearly has designs on her! 
:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

nick the tubman said:


> WO, magic marker i hope!


Nope and since that was taken she has had a lot more work done



SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Not keen on those tatts ...uke:


Then you wont like these: 


Fuggles said:


> Enjoy!!!!!!................... Daily Picdump - Girls With Tattoos (97 pics)


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

look's like someone is jody friend aswell......


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm not into all the tats but dammn what a pair of pins and what a rack!! More milfs on gtr's I say!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Problem is give it 20 years for most of those women & despite what their figures & faces still look like those tats will be crap ...


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

That's exactly why I paid for my wifes to be modified.... 34c to 34g!!!!


----------



## lmn30 (Apr 13, 2008)

GodzillaR32 said:


> That's exactly why I paid for my wifes to be modified.... 34c to 34g!!!!


Cough.... get the size right love....


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

This is getting funny:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

No Way


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Wifey...... We need some pics of you with your boobs out all over Godzilla.....get the camera ready!! Lol


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

lmn30 said:


> Cough.... get the size right love....


Absolutely classic :thumbsup:

Welcome to the forum :chuckle:


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Caz....you killed the thread!! Bring on MORE pics of sexy Chicks...........lol


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GodzillaR32 said:


> Caz....you killed the thread!! Bring on MORE pics of sexy Chicks...........lol


The things I have to do for this forum! 




























Does anyone know where this petrol station is? I might need to go there......


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Fuggles...... You either have a missus who is very understanding of you're bulging hard drive full of scantily clad skyline totty....... Or you are single!! Keep it up son.... We're lovin it!!!


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

me again, the saviour of this thread lol


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Now that is an improvement!:smokin:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

GodzillaR32 said:


> Fuggles...... You either have a missus who is very understanding of you're bulging hard drive full of scantily clad skyline totty....... Or you are single!! Keep it up son.... We're lovin it!!!



Problem is though all those pictures have been shown on the very first thread anyway so nothing new ... I have a memory for lovely ladies


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

GodzillaR32 said:


> Fuggles...... You either have a missus who is very understanding of you're bulging hard drive full of scantily clad skyline totty....... Or you are single!! Keep it up son.... We're lovin it!!!


What I am struggling with is that I know the guy who owned that 32 in the pic, and the girl is definately not his wife


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> The things I have to do for this forum!


Got nicely formed quads hasn't she? 

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GodzillaR32 said:


> Fuggles...... You either have a missus who is very understanding of you're bulging hard drive full of scantily clad skyline totty....... Or you are single!! Keep it up son.... We're lovin it!!!


Or I have my own office!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I rest my case :chuckle:.


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Someone has shrunk her kilt!!! Lol


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I rest my case :chuckle:.


Agreeduke:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

jaz said:


> me again, the saviour of this thread lol


I think the girls in the photos might disagree with you there!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

jaz said:


>


I work with her :smokin: quite a distraction


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

GTRalex said:


> I work with her :smokin: quite a distraction


alex works with her and hasnt shared any pics? tut tut


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone got a desktop size pic from the sumopower girl?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

jaz said:


> alex works with her and hasnt shared any pics? tut tut


lol dont think she would be willing to pose for a few pics on mt GTR


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

chloraform dude!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

jaz said:


> chloraform dude!


pmsl
Quality:chuckle:


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

GTRalex said:


> I work with her :smokin: quite a distraction


Got any jobs going


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

thats what am talking about!!!!!!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

GTR-Dreamer said:


>


Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, everyone Saturday & then give them all a rest Sunday :chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, everyone Saturday & then give them all a rest Sunday :chuckle:


or as above Monday to friday and then drive the car all the weekend


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Shizzle me dizzle..... What a fine bunch of bods!!


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> or as above Monday to friday and then drive the car all the weekend


**** the car mate lol:runaway:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

jaz said:


> chloraform dude!


there is always that :chuckle:


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

chippy said:


> **** the car mate lol:runaway:


I'd rather do the women


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Wich idiot said car entusiasts dont get hot chicks? lol

When i see hot chicks on a S K Y L I N E i feel proud as a Skyline owner lol


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

id be happy with just monday


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Jaz man.....ill fight you for Monday....she is beyond hot!!! lol


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Normally i dont like Mondays but now i do


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Mondays body = nice but face


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

mikey, for some reason in most of her pics her face looks a bit weird. but in the flesh is awesome. she probably farted at the time or something.

godzilla id be game for that, and even if i lose maybe 1 of the other would show some pity lol


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

There's a Skyline in here somewhere.


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

i'll settle for tuesday since nobody else would go for it!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

proving we cater for all tastes: :chuckle:


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> proving we cater for all tastes: :chuckle:



Best picture on here


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> proving we cater for all tastes: :chuckle:


At last, thanks John:chuckle:


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

She's got a fair rack on her..... On the bright side!!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Mikeydinho said:


> Mondays body = nice but face




Body off baywatch, face off crimewatch!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

willrobdon said:


> Body off baywatch, face off crimewatch!!


read my mind Will:chuckle:


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Dont be so fussy... You don't look at the mantlepiece when your stoking the fire.

haha :flame:


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Ward.....lol!! She might be a BOBFOC but I take your point fella................... "For England James" as Sean Bean says in the bond film!!


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Wade even.......dooohhh


----------



## timmd10 (Feb 14, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> oh my holly jesus im in love!!! please tell me someone knows what this girls name is so i can get more pictures or even her number ha


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

willrobdon said:


> Body off baywatch, face off crimewatch!!


I've got another;

Body of Jessica Simpson, face of Homer Simpson!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Timmd10, this girls boyfriend is on the forum here I think, I'm sure he'll be along to give you her number soon, lol.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

willrobdon said:


> I've got another;
> 
> Body of Jessica Simpson, face of Homer Simpson!


DOH !!!

(someone had to ... :chuckle


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Timmd10, this girls boyfriend is on the forum here I think, I'm sure he'll be along to give you her number soon, lol.


and his not kidding neither!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timmd10 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well if he does I'd shake his hand! Stunning car stunning mrs!!


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

timmd10 said:


> Well if he does I'd shake his hand! Stunning car stunning mrs!!


well you've changed your tune, from falling in love to just a hand shake lmfao!!


----------



## timmd10 (Feb 14, 2007)

ah id shake his hand for having a stunning mrs, dont mean i dont love her ha ha


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

timmd10 said:


> ah id shake his hand for having a stunning mrs, dont mean i dont love her ha ha


gud answer :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

timmd10 said:


> Well if he does I'd shake his hand! Stunning car stunning mrs!!


You probably want to look at http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131070-skyline-n-hot-chicks-thread-pt2-7.html#post1380685

Oddly enough my favourite one is the one where she's got her jeans on. Not _because_ she's got them on (in case you asked), I just like the pic.

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> proving we cater for all tastes: :chuckle:


Having lived with a Japanese girl for over a year, I'm 99.9 percent sure this girl is making a scrunchy face, and that's not her actual face.

Therefore, who knows? She may actually be cute.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

or she may genuinely have a face like a bag of spanners. :chuckle:
who knows?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

6speed said:


> Having lived with a Japanese girl for over a year, I'm 99.9 percent sure this girl is making a scrunchy face, and that's not her actual face.
> 
> Therefore, who knows? She may actually be cute.


note to 6speed: she is wearing a wedding ring, you'd best send her a basket of fruit and some porn for her fella:chuckle:


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

*eastern bunny*

Hi people,

thought I share some pictures taken for a magazine in December.



I now regret not asking her to take off everything to present her bare shell.

:wavey:
Thomas


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

bigkev said:


> note to 6speed: she is wearing a wedding ring, you'd best send her a basket of fruit and some porn for her fella:chuckle:


:chuckle: PMSL


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

pictures don't work :-(


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

CarCouture said:


> Hi people,
> 
> thought I share some pictures taken for a magazine in December.
> 
> ...


is this harrys (lambs) old car with a new front bumper?????????


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

bigkev said:


> is this harrys (lambs) old car with a new front bumper?????????


Yes it is :O) its a beauty, I even like the oem bumer more but cracked the carbon lip at the track so had to put something up until the lip got fixed.
Once the front was on, the rear looked akward so I had to level th erear out - matching rear bumper went on.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

jim-lm said:


> pictures don't work :-(


your not missing much:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

And wearing a GTROC Summer Jacket ! Can't be bad


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice thread^^


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> And wearing a GTROC Summer Jacket ! Can't be bad


JDM Chick and JDM Car AWSOME!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

.::TopSky::. said:


> JDM Chick and JDM Car AWSOME!


sorry car? Where? Oh yeah! :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

CarCouture said:


> Hi people,
> 
> thought I share some pictures taken for a magazine in December.
> 
> ...


Well the Bonnet looks happy to see her ....


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> sorry car? Where? Oh yeah! :chuckle:


Hahaha


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

Robbie 733 said:


> Well the Bonnet looks happy to see her ....


you mean the bonner on the bonnet? so funny man, did not even realize :clap:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

CarCouture said:


> Yes it is :O) its a beauty, I even like the oem bumer more but cracked the carbon lip at the track so had to put something up until the lip got fixed.
> Once the front was on, the rear looked akward so I had to level th erear out - matching rear bumper went on.


i miss this car very much:bawling:, infact i miss both of harrys skylines:bawling:

one of the finest 32s there is, although im afraid to say that i dont like the new bumper and rear that you have put on it. sorry.


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

What make is the front bumper on the White 32 with the oh so sexy chick on it??


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

GodzillaR32 said:


> What make is the front bumper on the White 32 with the oh so sexy chick on it??


Its a Do-Luck Bumper - the rear as well -only the side skirts are missing.
Its a temporairy solution as the oem bumper needed some loving care.
Will be converted back and Do-Luck goes on the drift r32 sometime later

:wavey:


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

I got some model shots with my car I'll post once I hit 15 posts.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

pmdawg said:


> I got some model shots with my car I'll post once I hit 15 posts.


Why 15 posts?

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 3, 2009)

That's how many you need before you can post pictures on the forum.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

ORACLE said:


> That's how many you need before you can post pictures on the forum.


If you'd have let _him_ reply to that, he'd have been up to 14 ... 

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

pmdawg said:


> I got some model shots with my car I'll post once I hit 15 posts.


Surely we can make an exception!!! lol


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Steveline said:


> Surely we can make an exception!!! lol


I was trying to help but ORACLE was too quick 

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

8 barren posts, WTF is going on? Let's see some totty.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

CarCouture said:


> Hi people,
> 
> thought I share some pictures taken for a magazine in December.
> 
> ...


Note to self:
I NEED to go to Slovakia. (sight seeing).
Do they do a laminated version of this magazine? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

Jimbostir said:


> Note to self:
> I NEED to go to Slovakia. (sight seeing).
> Do they do a laminated version of this magazine? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lmao dirty man


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

bingo


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Model Shots on my car:


----------



## jaz (Jan 23, 2010)

daaaaaammmmm dudes been holding out on us


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)




----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

pmdawg said:


>


I <3 JDM CARS I <3 JDM FOOD I <3 JDM ELECTRONICS I <3 JDM Engineering I <33 JDM CHICKS!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

pmdawg said:


>


"I finally located that high pitched shreak that was coming from the front of my car !" :chuckle:


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

The Polished Strut Bar was freezing, and she was squeaking. I wasn't liable for the pain and suffering hehe.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

pmdawg said:


>


"Oh, I thought you said it was a problem with the muff..." :chuckle:


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

[/QUOTE]


Woman working on an engine.....
Your doing it wrong...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

pmdawg said:


> Model Shots on my car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

nick the tubman said:


> pmdawg said:
> 
> 
> > Model Shots on my car:
> ...


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

roadie said:


>



Woman working on an engine.....
Your doing it wrong...[/QUOTE]

lol, actually, jumping into the engine bay, in a bikini - 
You're doing it very very very right!!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I guess the engine has cooled down there!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Its the guy in the white jacket I like. He daren't look just in case it all goes hardcore!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

sometimes "research" can be such a chore :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Guys, no full on frontals please, this is not a soft porn channel!!
You know who you are, post is deleted.


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Chuckle... Maybe if they were good looking, you'd of gotten away with it! Lol

What about one of you Toni, in front of the yellow lemon?


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

What is it with these cruise women.

Either gorgeous face and body like the back end of a bus or an head like a bulldog eating a wasp and a body like a goddess.

Simply dont get it  :flame:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Steveline said:


> Chuckle... Maybe if they were good looking, you'd of gotten away with it! Lol
> 
> What about one of you Toni, in front of the yellow lemon?


Trust me, no-one wants that.:runaway:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Wade said:


> or an head like a bulldog eating a wasp and a body like a goddess.


And as a good example someone posts this ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

OK, its not a skyline, but I think these 2 do alright in both departments?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I see a Skyline engine (at the last minute) but yes ... I'm just having trouble deciding who will be the wife & who will be the mistress ... decisions, decisons ...


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Theres an engine in that picture... he he


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Glen said:


> Theres an engine in that picture... he he


& a turbo ... apparently 

Right, dark haired one for the wife, blonde for the mistress ... ugly git like me needs to make sure the kids have some chance of being good looking on their mothers side :chuckle:


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

All I can say is that Mr.rips gets all the sexy chicks on his stands at shows!! When are you and your totty visiting the UK show scene mate? Lol


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

HAHAHA Kingsley mate you got in me stictches.......Quads........mate thats amazing 

I wonder what her GLUTES look like haha....

Sorry for laughing at my own jokes


----------



## Devil-GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

i'm moving to NZ:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

gillsl500 said:


> HAHAHA Kingsley mate you got in me stictches.......Quads........mate thats amazing
> 
> I wonder what her GLUTES look like haha....
> 
> Sorry for laughing at my own jokes




Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Girlfriend having fun helping out


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

iceager said:


> Girlfriend having fun helping out


Sorry mate but I`d love to bang her:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Sorry mate but I`d love to bang her:thumbsup::thumbsup:


haha im pissing myself here


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Marko R1 said:


> haha im pissing myself here


LMFAO! Me too- that's seriously made me chuckle


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

YouTube - SKYLINE R34


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If I looked like that I'd find a better job than washing cars tho mate. Note the nasty camel @ 0:42?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought for a second she was committing the crime of using a sponge, but I didn't get a good look at it so I'm really not sure?


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Just noticed there was a car in that video.. haha I don't mind the occasional camel.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

oops, another one:......


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Sorry mate but I`d love to bang her:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I'll pass, best resort to the council estates round the area :chuckle:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> If I looked like that I'd find a better job than washing cars tho mate. Note the nasty camel @ 0:42?


Nasty camel? Whats wrong with a camel on a girl like that? 

And yes there were plenty more camels after that too


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Here's a good camel toe picture




















sorry


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

but wouldn't you rather see camel toe than moose knuckle!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Okay so there's not much of a Skyline in the picture, but I like it!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Got milk? Theirs has leaked!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Jags said:


> Got milk? Theirs has leaked!


HAHAHAHAHA :thumbsup:

I know it's for a good cause,but there are a few "Fuggles the pimp" caption's that can be done to this picture,wheres GTRLUX when you need him :nervous:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Okay so there's not much of a Skyline in the picture, but I like it!


You are not grabbing them hard enough fuggles 

don't be shy to give them a squeeze next tiem 

btw your T-shirt shold have said "Hopefully" instead !


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Nigel-Power;1456263
btw your T-shirt shold have said "Hopefully" instead ![/QUOTE said:


> LOL!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I genuinely didn't want to, but Dan made me do it to promote the charity. Hopefully people will buy the shirts as well  Check out the shop for more details: GTR - Owners Club


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Hopefully people will buy the shirts as well




There you go ! finally the word hope is changing to "hopefully"

:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is a Skyline in the background of this one:


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

Satansbodyguard said:


> it's about time you sen't the original out my email is avalible ..........


Oh yes!!!! i like!!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

This threads been a bit quite recently. Now I'm sure there's pics of this yellow 34 and the girl somewhere in the thread earlier but here's the vid:






Best bit is from 5.50 onwards imo


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Jags said:


> This threads been a bit quite recently. Now I'm sure there's pics of this yellow 34 and the girl somewhere in the thread earlier but here's the vid:
> 
> Nissan R34 GTR + brunete model - YouTube
> 
> Best bit is from 5.50 onwards imo


that is turn on! watching a hottie drive a performance car
btw - my gtr is filthy, it needs a wash


----------



## TheDude (Oct 16, 2011)

hahaha, i didn't i could fall in love so many times in a row lol!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I wonder what she uses for a chamois.

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Surely it's time to resurrect this thread?:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

IMS said:


> Surely it's time to resurrect this thread?:thumbsup:


Red Hot TV getting a little boring Ian :chuckle:


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

IMS said:


> Surely it's time to resurrect this thread?:thumbsup:


I couldn't agree with u any more


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

This being a really old thread and not having been updated for ages; there must be some new (er) pics somewhere....


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Most of the pics have now gone. This one is from 2010 ???


----------

